# Airport Security



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Have just passed through security at Areopuerto de Malaga....didn't have to produce toiletries, take off shoes, watch, belt etc. or power on phone and tablet...
Not expecting the same on my return flight from London on Tuesday....

Very quiet here...


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

Just came through security at T5 to madrid- usual security checks, no mention about phones Etc although I'm not sure if they check at the gates?


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

They check tablets & i phones at selected gates.


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

el romeral said:


> They check tablets & i phones at selected gates.


Yeah, I can imagine it would cause chaos if done at security!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My mobile is so old the battery only lasts a few seconds. I won't take it with me, not that I am planning to go anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

thrax said:


> My mobile is so old the battery only lasts a few seconds. I won't take it with me, not that I am planning to go anywhere anytime soon.


I don't think it merits the term "mobile" any more Thrax, if it can't travel ...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

sarakas said:


> Just came through security at T5 to madrid- usual security checks, no mention about phones Etc although I'm not sure if they check at the gates?


They are only checking phones etc on "selected routes" and they won't say which ones, for obvious reasons.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Certainly more lax than stanstead.
Brought some medicine to the UK recently.
Not a question through Spanish security.
On the way back had to test a sample.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Passing thtough security at Malaga a couple of weeks ago, it reminded me of the check out in Mercadona - all the workers talking and joking and larking about whilst giving about 10% of their attention to what they should be doing.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

el romeral said:


> Passing thtough security at Malaga a couple of weeks ago, it reminded me of the check out in Mercadona - all the workers talking and joking and larking about whilst giving about 10% of their attention to what they should be doing.


Maybe they were doing what they should be doing (?) and thye UK is scared of doing.

Profiling


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Had my 100ml bottle of contact lens solution taken off me at Bristol on my last trip as "it contains bleach", this after it was subject to a dip test. On my return I saw my optician who provided me with an information sheet which shows that it doesn't contain bleach. ?......still awaiting a reply from Bristol security.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Relyat said:


> Had my 100ml bottle of contact lens solution taken off me at Bristol on my last trip as "it contains bleach", this after it was subject to a dip test. On my return I saw my optician who provided me with an information sheet which shows that it doesn't contain bleach. ?......still awaiting a reply from Bristol security.


Jeez, do they really think people would put bleach in their eyes?


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Having looked (!!!) into this. I've found that some solutions do have a very mild bleach solution in them. No matter that it must be so mild that it won't harm your eyes, it stillcauses a rreaction with their test and, if found, will be confiscated. That doesn't explain why mine failed the test and neither have they.


----------

